# aph housing pics



## shugnsheena (Feb 9, 2008)

ok ive seen alot of mixed opinions on housing on other forums what do u lot use ive seen the indoor cages and vivs i also saw u can use large rubs with no lid s also an over sized tort table style aswell please post pics of various housing options which i think will help alot of future owners or these fab little critters 
many thanks......


----------



## pjlucy (Dec 7, 2007)

I dont have a picture available, but I use a zoozone which is mostly all plastic but has a grated lid at the top

Or you can use a nero cage, but most dont like these as there has been issues with hoggies catching the limbs when they climb.


----------



## pjlucy (Dec 7, 2007)

Zoozone Critter Home - Large : Rabbit & Guinea Pig

zoozone


Dog Kennels, Rabbit Hutches, Dog Cages, Dog Houses, Fish Tanks | Reptile Vivariums & Terrariums | Pet Shop.

nero cages


----------



## hoglet (Jun 11, 2008)

I use the Zoo Zone's for my hogs, I prefer the all plastic with the Mesh top, although I know many people use the Nero type I don't recommend them when people come to me as hog are very adventurous and will climb the mesh, I've also heard stories of babies getting through the mesh of the cages.
Viv's stacks are becoming more popular with the additonal ventilation added for air flow, some of the one I've seen look fabulous, This may be the next move for me.


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

I've used every enclosure known to man:lol2:
I am currently using zoozones,vivariums,sterlite boxes & neros...
The best and most practical so far for me are the neros& vivariums.Will post pics this evening with a few fab ideas on other cages and conversions.:2thumb:


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

It should be noted that very small hedgies can escape from neros due to the bar spacing size and if you have a climbing hedgie then you will want to climb proof the cage...


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

For babies we now use Zoo Zones as we have had a baby escape from a Nero enclosure. Luckily no harm and did not lose her.
The larger hedgehogs we keep in Nero cages. We have never had an animal injure itself. They are stackable (two or three high for safety ), do not need to unstack for basic care, ie feeding, water, checking hedgehogs, etc as they also have a front entrance as well as a top entrance. Zoo Zones if you stack them you need to unstack to do anything, they only have the top entrance.
I would suspect Zoo Zones retain heat a little better but this is not a problem if room is warm.


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Personally i wouldn't stack zoozones as hedgies need a good airflow...
Agree with the ease of the neros...very easy to maintain and get to.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Personally don't stack Zoo Zones as we only have a couple for babies / youngsters, but quite a good point. Its is somethig never really thought about.


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

i know of a few breeders that do stack Zoozones:whip:
Me personally i wouldn't.
Zoozones IMO are only really suitable for babies.Wouldn't house any of my adults in one long term.
Buy hey each to their own.


----------



## shugnsheena (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks alolt guys turning into a great thread for our hog we use the nero she has never attempted to climb , so far lol


----------



## shugnsheena (Feb 9, 2008)

wee bump back up


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

iv used all sorts from hutches to guinea pig tables...

Atm i use guineapig tables, you can easilly attach a wheel to them and they are easy to clean out... also used zoo zones which are quite effective.

I havent got any pics atm but i will try and get some

Luce x


----------



## shugnsheena (Feb 9, 2008)

thanks again guys keep em coming


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

ive used zoozones for years, they are the best cages in my opinion, i stacked them with bits of wood between so there was still good airflow.
ive now swapped to vivs which are great, just need a bit more ventilation adding. i have floor to ceiling vivs:lol2:
i did once use a cage similar to the nero and that type, and i would never never never recommend them to anyone. one of my hogs decided climbing the bars was a good idea, fell and broke a leg, can you imagine how hard it is to keep a hogs leg in plaster? trips to the vets every other day, under aneathetic to have the cast changed, keeping the hog in a shoe box so it cant move about too much. its not easy or cheap and like i said i would never recommend them no matter how much other people say they are great.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

our hogs are in 4ft vivs but thats only due to space issue as we have 12 hogs and you cant really stack the zoozones and access them without havin to keep liftin and movin, though zoozones are what we sell our hoglets with as i think they are a good size and escape proof too


----------



## shugnsheena (Feb 9, 2008)

all posts are great any pics guys


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

We use nero cage for ours. He's never tried to climb out.

However, don't put baby skunks or ferrets in nero cages because they break out!!


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

i had mine in a zoo zone cage but now hes in a viv


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Neros DO make great housing but if you're going to house your hedgie in them without adequate climb proofing them it is at your own risk and at the expense of your hedgie should anything go wrong.The cages are not what's at fault.
However some hedgies don't bother with climbing, all mine are climbers i only have 1 boy that does not entertain the idea,he's far too lazy.:lol2:


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Heavenlyhogs said:


> Neros DO make great housing but if you're going to house your hedgie in them without adequate climb proofing them it is at your own risk and at the expense of your hedgie should anything go wrong.


Iv got cages that have bars... Would what adequate climb proofing be?

I was thinking about it last night.. How/what do i use to stop them being able to climb?


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

^^ I think people either cover them with a fleecy liner so far up or make like bumpers with the fabric so they cant get to them


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

soft plasic from office folders is ok...there are also some corregated plastics that are suitable...For my girls i am currently painting flowers/hedgies ect on so it doesnt spoil the overall look of the cage.I will then attatch the board with garden plant clips....i will post some links in a mo for suppliers.


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Here are a couple of links...
CLEAR BLUE PLASTIC-VINYL SHEET/SHEETING 36" X 5 yds on eBay, also Other, Building Hardware, Tools Home Improvement, Home Garden (end time 07-Nov-08 13:06:11 GMT)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HEAVY-DUTY-Di...hash=item110140282142&_trksid=p3286.m63.l1177

just to give an idea of what you would be looking for...hope that helps!


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Don't forget it doesn't have to detract from the look of the cage you can cut it different shapes and paint it and add some individuality to your hedgies home.: victory:


----------



## jilly40 (Jun 10, 2008)

I use plastic folders that i get from my local £1 shop.just cut them up n stick em 2gether on the inside using sticky tape.Ive found this method most effective


----------



## shugnsheena (Feb 9, 2008)

Great advice what morphs do u guys have , we have a snowflake such a wee cutie , wee girly need to get a boy for her lol


----------



## jilly40 (Jun 10, 2008)

1brown female bramble, het 4 albnino n 1brown snowflake male called harley.both cuties hope brambles pregnant we shall c!!


----------



## TashaS (Mar 8, 2008)

I keep my Aph x long eared in a 4 foot indoor rabbit cage. She is very active tho so i let here have a good run round my room for half-three quaters of an hour most nights.

I kept my elderly Aph in a 4 foot indoor rabbit cage too but he was far less active.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

i didnt think you could cross the APH's with long ear's 


mine are all kept in zoo zones with a hide an towels as bedding half shavings and half newspaper as substrate


----------



## TashaS (Mar 8, 2008)

I dont honestly know if you can or not-she was an unwanted hog that was given to me a while ago and i was told she was a cross. As long as she is happy and healthy thats all i care about!

What toys, etc do you find your hogs like?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mine like balls that make a noise that they can push about with their noses more than anything really


----------

